# Dental courses



## kpod2020 (May 13, 2020)

I hope you are all safe and well, i would love to hear from any dental nurses, receptionists, practice managers who would benefit from doing additional courses to help ease the boredom during this difficult time...i understand practices are shut and alot of nurses not working so i have been working on developing some courses for the past few years! during my daytime tutoring dental job and they are nearly ready to go live.... i would love to hear from anyone anywhere if you would like to do any and post further details soon....they will be great as a refresher, knowledge based or anyone even wishing to go into the dental field. These are open to anyone in the world.... i look forward to hearing from you soon and also any ideas on any other courses i could write would be great...stay safe all. KPOD2020..


----------

